
Ask HN: How to sell yourself as a generalist - codex-paulus
I have a background in software development but consider myself to have a broadly applicable skill set and a wide range of interests.<p>I’m currently trying to change jobs but finding it hard to sell the value of being a generalist as well as finding companies&#x2F;roles where this is valued.<p>How can I convince a hiring manager that my experience across finance, startups, and media does not imply lack of focus but rather an ability to adapt to any situation? How do I convince them this adaptability is more valuable than X years of focus industry experience? When asked what kind of role or industry I’m interested in, how can I say that there are many roles&#x2F;industries I like but there is no clear pattern other than I find them interesting?<p>It’s frustrating because once in a role I have always thrived at it despite lacking the preferred experience.
======
rpeden
Most companies that are hiring are doing so because they have a specific
problem or set of problems they're trying to solve.

You can usually get a decent idea of what these problems are based on the job
posting, talking to people who work there, and even just reading the company's
website to learn more about what the company does.

The good news is that many software development skills are portable across
jobs and industries. Domain experience is definitely helpful, but lack of it
won't always hinder you.

The best way to approach this is to find a way to describe your experience in
a way describes how you'll be able to help solve the challenges that that
company you're applying to is facing.

This will usually require at at least partially customizing a resume and cover
letter for every role you're interested in. Being a generalist is fine, but
you don't want to describe your skills in such a general way that someone who
is reviewing your resume can't figure out if you're worth interviewing.

When I've had to review applicant resumes at previous jobs, I've seen quite a
few that were 5-10+ pages long and listed everything the person had done in
excruciating detail. This wasn't helpful. I'd much rather see a concise page
or two that tells me why I should want to meet with the applicant.

When asked what kind of role or industry you're interested in, you could say
that you're interested in tough but rewarding software engineering problems
regardless of industry.

Personally, I think that diverse experience is a desirable trait when hiring a
new developer. You'll find some companies and managers who feel differently,
but don't worry about them. You're not going to be able to please everyone.

------
JSeymourATL
> How do I convince them this adaptability is more valuable...

Frame your multi-industry experience as a key differentiator. You're the guy
people call because you know how to solve problems for all things tech, in a
variety of situations.

Your true area of expertise is managing expectations for senior executives and
getting things done. Your specialty is systems, processes, and execution.

If your enterprise depends upon tech, then there's probably an area that needs
top-grading. Doing things faster, smarter, more economically. I'm the who
takes those mission impossible projects on.

Good ideas on Pitching yourself from Oren Klaff >
[http://pitchanything.com/?utm_source=pitchanything.com&utm_c...](http://pitchanything.com/?utm_source=pitchanything.com&utm_campaign=6-minute-
pitch&utm_medium=logo)

------
halfbrown
I've found that there are plenty of companies out there looking for people
with a well-rounded set of skills... but they tend to be smaller companies.
Look for businesses with smaller staff, because they need people who can pick
up where others leave off.

"Specialization is for insects." \- Robert Heinlein

